# Epidural blood patch



## JulieK (Apr 8, 2009)

What would be the proper code for an epidural blood patch in the lumbar region?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 8, 2009)

Is 62273 what you're looking for?


----------



## JulieK (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you.  That's what I was looking for.  How did you get there?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 8, 2009)

One of my specialties keeps my nose in this section.  Honestly...just from memory.


----------

